# My Gang- lots of pics



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

Sparkles- 5-6 year old Veiltail

















Zues- Super Delta who had bad tail rot in this pic. Its almost grown back completly now 

















Pandora- Cambodian Delta tail

















Currently nameless(just got him last night) Copper/Black/Red Super Delta

















Teaka- passed away two days ago  RIP


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

cooooooooooool whered you get the copper delta?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

betta0fish said:


> cooooooooooool whered you get the copper delta?


He is from the local Big Als here in Vancouver, Canada... They must of had at least 100 bettas in last night when I went. I stood there for over an hour trying to choose. I went in and promised myself and my BF not to get an expensive one but I couldn't resist with him..I can't believe how beautiful he is.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

wow hes awesome!!! canada has some nice lookin fish!! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

beautiful fish


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as much as i like bettas ; i have not kept them for a long time because they are too labor intensive if you breed them..
BUT....................
i am serioulsy thinking of doing a couple...i am in contact with a fellow now to see if he still has this fish available.if he does..i will definitely breed him...this is the nicest betta i have ever seen.....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow loha, that is a VERY NICE betta. I wish I had that fish.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

that is a sweet betta. i love black/red bettas


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Kaisa, Zues looks very much like my VT betta, only with a delta tail. But he has the same coloring, including the dark head.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Kaisa, Zues looks very much like my VT betta, only with a delta tail. But he has the same coloring, including the dark head.


Really? Do you have a picture of him???

Check out what Zues looked like when I bought him










Then he turned into this:









and now finally as of today:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't have a recent picture of him flared up, but I do have this pic of him just swimming around.










The flash makes him look much more teal than blue.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those are some really great looking bettas..
goldfish and bettas are the 2 most mistreated fish that i know of....goldfish are always put in a small tank because they are bought small..and often not given good filtration and aeration...or put in tropical tanks..
the same is done with bettas..they are kept in little bowls with no aeration or heat..
just because the betta has a labyrinth organ does not mean that it doesn't need aeration..
and while they certainly don't like running the rapids;they really don't mind a small amount of water flow.
bettas like to be warm..around 78-82 degrees F....
i always see folks talking about not wanting fish to be stressed...but every time you put another male near the other , or put a mirror in the tank so you can see them flair ; that is stressing them...in those terms you are being cruel to your pet...
so do a little research and find out what your fish really needs for it to be happy and content...
when i used to breed bettas ,i made a number of tanks that would house several males..the dividers were made of black plastic..that way the males stayed calm....
if i am able to work a deal with the guy on the black and orange ; i will breed him...
if i do that ; i will be offering the offspring for sale here..


----------



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

umm who are you ranting to and telling to do a little more research on their bettas????

My bettas ARE NOT and will NEVER be kept in those little 1/4 gallon bowls/tanks/jail cells. They are in a 6 gallon and 5 gallon tank each divided with black dividers so they can't see eachother so they are never stressed unless I allow them to see eachother for 10 or so minutes for excersize purposes.

They both have a 50Watt heater and the temperature is kept at 83F so they are always toasty and warm. They have no filter but I change all the water and scrub the tank once a week.

They are fed a selction of over 7 different types of dry food as well as frozen bloodworms and brine shrimps.

My Bettas are kept very well and that is maybe why I have had my old guy for 4 years now. Most people have trouble keeping them over 6 months to a year...Im not sure why your rant but my bettas are very very very well taken care of.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> I don't have a recent picture of him flared up, but I do have this pic of him just swimming around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww hes so pretty. I know what you mean on the flash making him look more teal than blue. It does the same thing to Zues lol

He looks happy in his planted tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kaisa...nothing was directed at you...this is a betta section..folks that keep bettas come here..it was not a rant ; but just factual information and advice.those that are already world authorities on keeping and breeding the species need not pay any attention to my "rantings"...
even though i have been keeping fish for a couple of years;i am still learning new things all of the time..
i think that you are being a little too sensitive about this..take a chill pill kid..your name was never mentioned..


----------

